# Frog Id?



## gemrock2hot (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey this lil girl or guy found its way threw the garage and under our garage door into the house just wondering what kinda frog it is thanx


----------



## MathewB (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know much about frogs but I'm going with marsh frog


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 15, 2011)

Limnodynastes peronii.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally Plimpy.
Limnodynastes peronii.


----------



## Torah (Apr 15, 2011)

so is Limnodynastes peronii a marsh frog ?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 15, 2011)

havent seen one b4 so thanx everyone are they common?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Torah said:


> so is Limnodynastes peronii a marsh frog ?


 
Maybe
striped marsh frog - Google Search


----------



## Torah (Apr 15, 2011)

maybe ??? so you dont know ....lol
or just trying to sound real smart lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 15, 2011)

Torah said:


> trying to sound real smart


I'd assume so.



gemrock2hot said:


> havent seen one b4 so thanx everyone are they common?


Yes, they are.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 15, 2011)

No I'm saying look it up.


----------



## Torah (Apr 15, 2011)

^yah thats how it came across ... MEH


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 15, 2011)

lol thats good then at least the cane toads havent completely taken over our street


----------

